# Jib board size??



## Gruber1922 (Mar 21, 2011)

I think a 152 or 153 would be totally fine for you. Might want to look into the ride DH, because it's good for jibs and jumps. BTW, 147 would be way to small for your weight. Depends too; are you looking for rocker or camber?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Get the 152 Kink.


----------



## frankie.ci (Apr 11, 2011)

Gruber1922 said:


> I think a 152 or 153 would be totally fine for you. Might want to look into the ride DH, because it's good for jibs and jumps. BTW, 147 would be way to small for your weight. Depends too; are you looking for rocker or camber?



I actually have a 2009 DH. But I looked at the flex rating on the Ride website and it was the same as the Machete. With that being said, I really wanted something softer. I haven't tried using the DH at the park. I wasn't good enough then. 

In regards to the rocker or camber, would it make a difference in the park? I'm more inclined to get a rocker board so I can butter on the hills, ride switch, and pull off 180/360 nollies/ollies, when I'm not in the park. 

But I think I agree with you with the 152. Thanks.


----------



## frankie.ci (Apr 11, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Get the 152 Kink.


Do you own one? How does it ride in the park, landing jumps, and on the hill. My girlfriend is just learning to board and I'm stuck riding on the green runs. It can get really boring at times. So if I had a more playful board, I might be all about the green runs!!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

frankie.ci said:


> Do you own one? How does it ride in the park, landing jumps, and on the hill. My girlfriend is just learning to board and I'm stuck riding on the green runs. It can get really boring at times. So if I had a more playful board, I might be all about the green runs!!


No. Good. Good enough. Good enough.

I owned the cambered 147 from 08. Rode the 2012 in 147. The 2012 felt the same as the 08 right before I gave it away. Prorize is effectively zero cam. Its a great board, I love it. Could be snappier, but one of my favorite jib boards. I will never own one.


----------



## Gruber1922 (Mar 21, 2011)

frankie.ci said:


> I actually have a 2009 DH. But I looked at the flex rating on the Ride website and it was the same as the Machete. With that being said, I really wanted something softer. I haven't tried using the DH at the park. I wasn't good enough then.
> 
> In regards to the rocker or camber, would it make a difference in the park? I'm more inclined to get a rocker board so I can butter on the hills, ride switch, and pull off 180/360 nollies/ollies, when I'm not in the park.
> 
> But I think I agree with you with the 152. Thanks.


I mean, you can still butter with some of those boards. If you are more into the jibbing, definitely go with the rocker. Way better on rails, and easier to press. One downside is (not sure if you know this or not) rockers usually are not great at high speeds and jumps. I have a skate banana now, and am going to buy a camber board soon, just because it's more stable. It's fine until you really start bombing, especially on crud. If you get a soft enough camber board, it really wouldn't even really matter. I would also maybe try the DH in the park too, I've heard its amazing. Maybe you can demo a rocker board from someone you know or something? Because it's completely different from camber.


----------



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

Gruber1922 said:


> I mean, you can still butter with some of those boards. If you are more into the jibbing, definitely go with the rocker. Way better on rails, and easier to press. One downside is (not sure if you know this or not) rockers usually are not great at high speeds and jumps. I have a skate banana now, and am going to buy a camber board soon, just because it's more stable. It's fine until you really start bombing, especially on crud. If you get a soft enough camber board, it really wouldn't even really matter. I would also maybe try the DH in the park too, I've heard its amazing. Maybe you can demo a rocker board from someone you know or something? Because it's completely different from camber.


different strokes for different folks. i've bombed the gondola run at mammoth and had no problems with the SB.
totally happy with it...


----------



## Jakey (Mar 17, 2011)

I've got a 155 dh2.1 I can hold a good press for fairly long, but I wouldn't say it was the easiest thing to press. I'm looking for a more buttery board too and I have very similar stats. DH2.1 is what i'll use for big kickers and hard charging. While I want a flexier shorter board to mess about with.


----------



## yermom (Mar 9, 2011)

Not trying to hijack, but I have a similar question. Been riding a '05 155cm Capita that seems really stiff (not exactly sure what it is...this is my entry level board). I'd also like to get something flexier for ground tricks and jibbing. Reviews here seem to be pretty positive on Bataleon Airobic as a board you can have fun on, but also is decent for all-mountain. It sounds like you're supposed to go smaller for a jib board, but Bataleon's weight recommendations for Airobic are 147cm: 95-145lbs, 151cm: 110-160lbs, 155cm: 120-170lbs. I'm currently 5'10" and 180lbs. I'm hoping by next season I'll be around 160 again.

So the question is: how much do you need to adhere to the manufacturer's weight rec's? If I ride the 151 at 175lbs, will I break it? Or do you just not get any pop when you're too heavy for the board? Is it better to go shorter for jibbing (i.e. the 151) or stay the same size (155cm) due to rider weight?

Thanks for any/all help here.


----------



## Gruber1922 (Mar 21, 2011)

itzzzberny said:


> different strokes for different folks. i've bombed the gondola run at mammoth and had no problems with the SB.
> totally happy with it...


Yeah, totally. I mean you can still bomb, but sometimes it feels like the tail is washing out and you are going to catch an edge. The past couple of times I went down a catrack (probably spelled wrong haha) that curves left. It was bumpy, and my tail washed out almost every time. I'm just saying camber boards are wayyyy better for bombing, obviously. Just be good to test out one before you buy one I guess, because it is completely different like I said before


----------



## frankie.ci (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks like I'm gonna give my 2008 DH a go at the park. But if I find a Ride Kink for super cheap during the off season, then I guess I'll grab it too. I've been boarding for 3 seasons and on my 3rd board. I guess as your skill level goes up, so does you demands on a snowboard. I have a friend who wants to buy my DH for $150 anyways. Throw in another $75 or so, and I can grab the Kink. 

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## TheCity (Jan 24, 2011)

Just bought a Ride Kink for $150! Couldn't pass this up cause of the price AND I'M looking a jib/butter board. Anyone else with more feedback on this board. How are the jumps with this? 

Also, lemme know what you think of the Kink if and when you get it frankie


----------



## timmz32 (Sep 8, 2021)

frankie.ci said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking at getting a new board next season strictly for the park. I've done some research and apparently I'm supposed to go shorter in length. I currently have a 2011 Ride Machete 155. I love it but I find it hard to press and butter. And after a full day of boarding, my legs are beat and it's even more difficult to board press. I'm 5'7" and 165 lbs with a boot size of 8 US. I'm looking at sticking with Ride and getting the Kink. Should I go 155, 152 or 147? I think the 147 would look silly. Anyone have any experience riding the Kink? Are there any other boards out there that anyone can recommend and what size would be good for me? Next season I plan on hitting boxes, and rails. Not at that level yet of hitting big air but have launched off a few kickers. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


 i am the same specs as you and ride a 147 ride kink and love it! hitting handrails and jibs, shorter the better, easier to get weight onto your nose or tail for presses and the shorter tips make clearing rails for lip slides and spins easier. hope it helps. im going to try the 148 bataleon global warmer next.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Necro thread


----------

